# Best way to remove alge from a soft top?



## b11ey (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok one of my friends has a convertible Saab that she use to park under a tree. The roof is now green and she has no idea how to clean it. I've never had to do this before so don't have a clue either. Anyone know what's best to use? I was thinking maybe g101?


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

bump ..


----------



## danski (Aug 4, 2008)

My neighbours Audi had some green stuff around the edges - not as bad as thjis one sounds though, I used Gtech W2 and a stiff small brush - a Maguires one - and I havent seen it come back yet, that was about a year ago but then, it gets maintained by me every month.


----------



## frankaai (Feb 3, 2012)

b11ey said:


> Ok one of my friends has a convertible Saab that she use to park under a tree. The roof is now green and she has no idea how to clean it. I've never had to do this before so don't have a clue either. Anyone know what's best to use? I was thinking maybe g101?


whatever dont use bleach, i heard of people using tea tree for mould but i use autoglym hood cleaner, its quite cheap, they give you a rough sponge thing that helps to remove the green moss


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I cant recommend the AG product from lots of anecdotal reports, the best stuff is Renovo Fabric Hood Cleaner, which has an antibacterial and anti-fungal agent that means it gets the hood clean and stops regrowth of algae.

500ml at £13.25 will do a Saab. Just follow the instructions on the bottle - we sell loads of this to a number of Saab dealers all over the UK. You could purchase here - do so before 4:30 on our standard delivery of £3.95 and we'll get it in the post First Class for you so hopefully it'll arrive tomorrow.

http://www.morethanpolish.com/renovo.asp


----------



## b11ey (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks for the replys I'll have a word with her and see what she wants to do


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

I've literally just this minute had a phone call from a Polish neighbour. His mate has a black Audi A4 convertible that needs doing and tomorrow is the only time available for him and for me. But all I have at present is Bilt Hamber Surfex Degreaser as I'm out of W2 and Renovo. Would BH Surfex be okay with a stiff nylon brush used gently?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I have always had good results from using G101 and a small nail brush.

I dont see what Surfex wouldnt work, but i would try a small unseen area first.


----------



## b11ey (Jan 21, 2013)

I might give the g101 a go this weekend with a brush. What dilution do you reccomend?


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

svended said:


> I've literally just this minute had a phone call from a Polish neighbour. His mate has a black Audi A4 convertible that needs doing and tomorrow is the only time available for him and for me. But all I have at present is Bilt Hamber Surfex Degreaser as I'm out of W2 and Renovo. Would BH Surfex be okay with a stiff nylon brush used gently?


Surfex will be absolutely fine try a 20:1 mix first. That's what I use on my hood and works a treat.

Be careful using a brush, you don't want to pull the fibres out making it go fuzzy.

Be gentle with it and you should be fine


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheers guys, The last time I did a soft top convertible (all are hard tops these days for me) was over ten years ago, in the old days of throw something on, rub it in and rinse off.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

The AG fabric hood cleaner is a stain remover and it works great on soft tops and fabric interiors. It shifts mildew etc. with ease. I think it is AG fabric hood protector which some people do not get on with and must admit that I am not overly enamored with it myself.


----------



## laingyla (Dec 5, 2010)

snow foam and a horse brush i use


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

A steam cleaner and some APC may work too :thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

From :










To :










All details here :

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=212214

:thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice Bouncer. I haven't seen the car as yet so ingorance is bliss at the moment. I've eight hours from start to having to finish to going to work.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

good old white vinegar followed with cheap apc from tesco works wonders


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

sod using all these special cleaners, have you seen the price!!

G101 works wonders. you might have to do it a few times though, not something thats a quick fix


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

I HATE FABRIC HOOD CLEANING. IT IS A P.I.T.A.

Mild apc and megs brush for me to get clean. Shame the neighbours can hear me especially as the air goes blue.
I really hate cleaning them


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Lots of good suggestions just one thing missing.... It is not a 10 minute job. A badly impregnated canvas roof will take lots of hrs and more than one hit to clean properly, by properly I mean removing the mildew and mould that has grown into the fibres of the fabric. It is a pretty filthy job on badly green roofs too.

Last A4 roof I did (big bit of canvas) was a 5 hr job (plus drying tiome for the sealant) and that was not that bad just had some really baked in spots on it. Several different brushes etc used and bags of elbow grease. As it dries what looked like a nice clean area shows up the spots that are still to come out. Looked great at the end but be prepared to soak it, scrub it, re-scrub it rinse it, and rescrub it again...


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Could you not, assuming you had one, vax/wet vac a fabric good?


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have just cleaned my CLK roof, been stood for 2 years and covered in mildew, used diluted g101 in tornador but still had to do it 3 times, used a soft brush on stuborn bits, with drying between cleans and re sealing with fabseal it took roughly 8 hours.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Just done my A5 convert

Make sure you brush the roof front to back not side to side or you will lift the mohair on an Audi roof

I used APC 10:1 then coated with Gtechnig I1 Smart Fabric

biggest problem was keeping it dry for 24 hours


----------



## Ming (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=313781&highlight=ming
Worked for me - and it was a SAAB


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

bottle of vinegar,49 p,bottle of apc 29 pence from tesco or asda and back scrubbing brush from poundland and an old tooth brush is all you need for regular cleaning put the vinegar in a spray bottle and leave it on the hood for 30 mins or so to let it kill the mould.then apply the apc scrub scrub scrub.use warm water too.then hose off.repeat if needed.however if the hood is faded the only real solution is a renovo kit at around 37 quid via ebay


----------

